# Technosonic PVR & Tivo



## Matholwch (Jan 23, 2004)

Does anyone know what the IR code for the technosonic is? Its the Technosonic PVR101, which I'm hoping to combine with my Tivo.
When i run setup, the brand isn't available. Does anyone know what the code is, or if there's another brand which will work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I doubt that there will be one, since it isn't really practical to use any PVR as a source for the TiVo. PVRs usually only have one output and the TiVo needs total control over that output. It makes it impractical to use the recording function of the Technosonic, since you can't watch any recording on it without upsetting the TiVo's ability to record.

The Technosonic uses the same codes as the Tevion-branded version that Aldi now sell, but that version is even less likely to be listed in the TiVo's codes.


----------



## Matholwch (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Ian. The main reason we're having to use it, is due to the fact that the old freeview box wouldn't pick up E4, nor FilmFour. This freeview box, manages to pickup both no problem. However, I'm loathed to decommission my Tivo.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

It is possible to create your own ir command file. It takes alot of work but once you are done your tivo should be able to control it. http://url123.com/2rbvv When the first link asks for a password just press cancel


----------



## Matholwch (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks ciper, but not quite what I'm after, as its the Tivo itself which would need to change channels, when it needs to record something.
Cheers all the same mind!


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm sure that if you do a search, you'll find instructions of how to get pronto codes for your box. Then if you ask Gary nicely, he'll get the codes added to Tivo for you.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

With freeview boxes so cheap now would you not benefit by getting a separate box for your Tivo and keep the Techsonic on its own then you would have the option of recording 2 seperate channels. http://www.richersounds.co.uk/productlist.php?cda=productlist&sgroup=FREEVIEW&sort=price


----------

